# Okfuskee Volunteer Firefighter's Wildfire Cook-off, KCBS, State Championship, June 22nd &23rd



## wildfirecookoff (May 16, 2012)

The Okfuskee Volunteer Firefighter's wildfire Cook-off, KCBS Sanctioned, State Championship. June 22nd and 23rd in Okemah, OK.  Entry forms can be found at www.okemahok.org or contact us at [email protected]  or Greg Scott at 918-623-6091, Sheri Friend at 918-623-9269 or 918-724-7145 after 5pm.

$5,000 in prize money!  Come check us out!


----------

